# Solid Colour Ragdoll legitimacy



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

This is just for discussion - rather than clog up another thread.

I found this online - any thoughts (other than the bickering on it)

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/mink-ragdolls-stockdale-ontario-c255741.html interesting reading - a very well know US Muffin ex-breeder names on here.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry if this is a daft question, but is the discussion whether or not it can be a considered a Ragdoll if it's not a colourpoint? Is this breeder in the US or Canada?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Basically yes - if it's not cCP, can it be called a Ragdoll? ANd this is in the US. Curtz whatsit was one of the founder breeders with Muffins and I think Raggies so knows his stuff, I know it get a bit heated, but it's interesting to see how mink/ solid ragdoll in the US are being sold for vast amounts of money on the back of forged pedigrees.

Just we had a convo on another thread and much as I don't really have an opinion I found this and put it 'out there'.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh I missed the other thread. The forged/outdated/invalid pedigrees kind of answers the question IMO.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There do seem to breeders in the UK working on breeding solid colours in Raggies
Introducing Solid Ragdoll Cats,


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Gosh! 'dirty', 'public', 'laundry' and 'washing' are words that come to mind though not in that order.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

This link pretty well covers it....

Eiserblew Ragdolls, our females


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> There do seem to breeders in the UK working on breeding solid colours in Raggies
> Introducing Solid Ragdoll Cats,


which cannot be shown ........ as are not to the registered breed standards....


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Soupie said:


> which cannot be shown ........ as are not to the registered breed standards....


Yet perhaps  'New' colours and patterns come into many breeds and work towards being accepted.

There are several countries that do allow solid Ragdolls, one association here allows them for show under the breed name Sibella. They've been proposed as Ragdolls to another association here.
Sweden has them under Rainbow Dolls, New Zealand were using Velvet Dolls but apparently they're now going by Ragdoll. South Africa also allow them to be shown.

Here, and in NZ the solids are sold at the same pet price as points.

Many of the Ragdoll breeders I know would prefer the solids under another breed name, which I can understand as within my own breed the classics come under another breed name in NZ allowing the existing standard to remain as is. 
And same as with any breed, if you don't like a colour or pattern, then don't breed for it in your program.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well if they allow solid Ragdolls to be recognised and shown, I hope the change it so that CP RagaMuffins can be shown as RagaMuffins.

I have a showing restrictions on Blossoms registration as she is a CP and she might be confused with a Ragdoll!

I thought the point/aim of Ragdolls was their look (as well as temperament obviously), and the RagaMuffin was founded as people involved didnt like the restrictions in the colours/patterns that applied to Ragdolls - so they set out to 'create' (not sure if that is the correct word) a new breed, that had the characteristics and personality of a Ragdoll, but a lot more freedom in colours/patterns.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I have a showing restrictions on Blossoms registration as she is a CP and she might be confused with a Ragdoll!
> .


No reason it shouldn't work both ways, from what I've read the standards are different anyway.

We don't have Ragamuffins here so it's not come up.


----------

